# The Rimming - NSW/VIC - November 2013 POLL UP - VOTE



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Its rimming vs reaming
Though I suppose for attendees there will be a choice of activities


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> mingle said:
> 
> 
> > BReaming?
> ...


I thought it was fishing for Bream in the cold, or is that Bbrrrrrrrreaming.

This is not happening on the 9th and 10th. WORD.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yakking in the Yukon for sure.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Maybe it's just a personal thing, but I'd rather be rimmed than (B)reamed.

Just dont do bream Paddy.

Care to translate though on location and time? Doubt I'm ready for a rimming till after October, too busy working on hip rotation before then.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

TalIowa tugging


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Nelligen-> good facilities, reasonable fishing, awesome pub


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Jumping.Pillow.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

big yes for Barlings and a second for Tuross but the accommodation there might be a bit sketchy. Follow that with Durras, Depot etc. etc. all good spots

cheers

John


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Barlings is a bit weather limited- that is- if the sea and wind are up there'll be bugger all fishing opportunity.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Buggery at the Basin?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

What was the reason we couldn't do the Basin last time?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Shoalhaven heads?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> The great (and the Manly) thing about this trip, is that everyune will walk away with a smile, and a date to remember.


We don't want to hear about your date thanks very much
Keep it in your pants

Or Ados hat
Whichever fits best


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

koich said:


> Barlings is a bit weather limited- that is- if the sea and wind are up there'll be bugger all fishing opportunity.


I disagree... Barlings is pretty protected although it is open to the south. If it gets stuffed up there are a plenty of fallback spots close by with rivers and lakes. Because of its layout I often use Barlings as a place to go when a lot of other places are too rough.

cheers

John


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

bumpity bump


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I reckon Coota would be awesome.
I was going to suggest it actually.
Caravan park is huge, waterfront and allows fires. Launch off the grass.
Mussels off the piers out the front means you'll get a feed of seafood if the fish aren't biting (unlikely).
So many flathead, even I bagged out there.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been thinking a lot about Montague and the coast around there. Too much off shore?

I'll be looking to book in with this once a spot is settled.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

leftieant said:


> @Eric, where is this Wombyn that you speak of?


South of Eden, just inside the NSW border

http://www.wonboyncabins.com.au/


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Womboyne location looks fab, but didn't look like direct access for kayaks to the water?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

This one does.

http://www.wonboynlakeresort.com.au/rat ... esort.html

No camping but.


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Mallacoota is awesome for estuary fishing, someone should catch a mullaway on night fishing mission! , I usually have better luck further north for offshore. Wonboyn also great estuary fishing, ocean access is either ~5km paddle or via one super crap dirt road.

I'm keen, need to meet some Canberra fishos to head fishing with!!


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Narooma does have a pretty good looking estuary and montahue island which would be good to head out to in a group. ~7km out. Home of kingfish..although its probably to cold.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

The reef and headlands around Bermagui look awesome from google maps. Here's a camping ground that looks like it might have beach access across a road http://www.zanegreytouristpark.com.au/locationmap.php

Chubbs thought the campground was quite nice and flatty's seem to be available in the Bermagui river if the conditions for offshore are bad. Not to mention poo eaters but beware the curse of the pelican's itch.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=59092&p=617260&hilit=bermagui#p617260

Stevie thought it was fishy offshore and worth throwing a squid jig around although he didn't score. He was impressed by the kings being brought back from Montague Island though.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=54028&p=556228&hilit=bermagui#p556228

worth a look?

PS 23rd November would be my preference for date. No preference for location except that there be a chance for offshore action. Poo-eater fishing is only marginally more bearable than a squirrel grip for me.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have fished Bermi quite a few times and haven't found it that fishy.
Founds kings down at the 3 Brothers just south but the surf launch is a challenge.
I didn't have any luck in the river but this was always at christmas so maybe the fish were hiding.
Love the place though.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Those dates are no good and will have to be changed. More dates will be ruined post event.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm going to rig the voting with my other log ins.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I voted Mallacoota, then I realised I probably couldn't be arsed driving that far.


----------



## davo79 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey Eric, I voted wonboyn and im from vic. Imo once I have driven as far as genoa on the way to mallacoota the extra few ks dont matter coz wonboyn has been on my wishlist for ages.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

patwah said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


I don't think he's talking about smashing them...


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I won't be back for this one unfortunately. Let me know if you want me to mail back a few packs of these plastics I found at Walmart this arvo, should work a treat.


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 21, 2013)

for rectal use only? wtf?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fumanchu said:


> for rectal use only? wtf?


They must be for Bream.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I ventured down to Tathra for the first time on the weekend (I know, I should get out more). My reaction? OMG, what a place!

I was probably influenced by the 10cm swells at the time, but that place rocks! Its potential for LBG is huge (it looks like that Hat Head of the south). The natural harbour ocean launch puts you instantly on it, surrounded by cliffs. I have no idea what the Bega River mouth is like, but who cares when you have a ocean like that! The kids can even fish above the rolling swell off the wharf.

Has anyone fished down there?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> It's not for me of course.


Too many fish?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> I fair get the horn thinking about that headland.


There's something about it isn't there. I couldn't believe there was no-one fishing off it. I'm fortunate enough to have never encountered a shark, so it doesn't look spooky to me. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> Ado mentioned Tathra. I like Tathra, but I'm not sure about fishing options that support ultra light gear,


We could use it as shark floss to return something to your family.

I'd be psyched for Tathra. One look and I'm hooked. No experience though, so it may be crap. Hard to imagine looking at THAT coastline though. I'd say big gear. BIG BIG GEAR.


----------

